# Sunny Spain



## spigot

Well not really, first 2days heavy rain.

After everything going wrong including the ferry cancelled due to bad weather in Bay of Biscay, we found a quiet spot by the beach north of Santander outside the prohibition zone but woken in the morning by a dreadful noise, they were digging up the road 2mtrs from the van, we escaped quick.

Next nightmare, having overshot the usual road to Logroño I decided to take a chance & rely on the satnag to get us there, bad decision!.  I was getting worried when the road became a single track & later the road was blocked where the heavy rain had triggered an avalanche of snow containing several trees making the road impassable.

I had to reverse down the mountain road, round couple of hairpins to a spot wide enough for a 14 point turn, I’m going to bin that effing Garmin.

Got to the aire at Miranda-del-Ebro to find it blocked off by the policia, the area was under the river Ebro, locals were taking photos, they said they’ve seen such rain.


----------



## RichardHelen262

Nice and sunny and warm down here in Altea, just keep heading south


----------



## Deleted user 48797

helen262 said:


> Nice and sunny and warm down here in Altea, just keep heading south



+1 for this. Yesterday near San Javier we had every window and roof hatch open and I was still too hot.


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*Right place*

Well....with all your travel experiences thought you'd know where to be....or not lol  
20'C here on the costas.....we off to Seville for some culture next week as the warmth finally returns inland LOL......Maja


----------



## Terrybill

Gorgeous here in Castellon Grao. Pensacola was dead so nice to chill with cafe y cognac 17 celcius here


----------



## spigot

Now at Cullera south of Valencia, 18deg but there must be 1000 vans here, gotta get out!


----------



## shortcircuit

Have parked at Cullera in quieter times and quite a good spot. Not sure if a 1000 vans could get on that spot but it does sound a bit crowded.


----------



## rugbyken

cullera is a ghetto now even the quite side over by the river is rammed


----------



## shortcircuit

Hopefully the council will provide extra refuse disposal facilities, otherwise it will be a real ghetto?


----------



## roddew

Probably moved on from Miranda by now, but for the record.....the area by the E LeClerk supermarket offers somewhere to park overnight close to the motorway (and it's free of toll to go one junction in each direction). Also has the added bonus of the cheapest fuel I have ever found in Iberia......there is a 24 hour self serve facility out of hours. 
    Sorry, can't help with the weather.


----------



## carol

Blooming gorgeous in Nerja but I must be putting down roots!


----------



## moonshadow

-16c here in the north of Norway, the weather app says it feels like -23c haven’t stuck our noses out yet to see!! BTW we are not in the Motorhome, just thought it would make you all feel much warmer


----------



## iampatman

Very pleasant here in Bolnuevo 




Pat


----------



## Pauljenny

:





moonshadow said:


> -16c here in the north of Norway, the weather app says it feels like -23c haven’t stuck our noses out yet to see!! BTW we are not in the Motorhome, just thought it would make you all feel much warmer



:scared:
Don't say we didn't warn you. !

We're flying back to Newcastle, for a funeral.
That's north enough for us... Even in August.


----------



## Moonraker 2

Sorry to hear of your perilous trip, but surely that means you have had all your bad luck in one go and the rest of the trip will be great.!!!
I am very encouraged by all the (smug) comments that follow as I am due on the ferry on the 11th Feb and was worried about the temperatures. So as long as I avoid the mud slides and trees I should be ok.


----------



## spigot

Still in Cullera, found a spot which is not sardine-like by the river.

My estimation of 1000 vans was a bit OTT, but there must be several hundred here.

The authorities have banned MHs from the road behind the flats but it appears they have made more space available behind the dunes.

Got to find out where the latest cassette dump is.


----------



## kenspain

spigot said:


> Still in Cullera, found a spot which is not sardine-like by the river.
> 
> My estimation of 1000 vans was a bit OTT, but there must be several hundred here.
> 
> The authorities have banned MHs from the road behind the flats but it appears they have made more space available behind the dunes.
> 
> Got to find out where the latest cassette dump is.



You take care there, if your were i think you are there was lots of rats there when we use to fish there. Up where the boats are you might to be able to empty the cassette unless they have locked it up.


----------



## rugbyken

when we were there last week Ken there were so many cats around they must have fed on the rats there were dozens of them all along the track , there was a manhole on the first rd in by the river in the middle of the track


----------



## moonshadow

Pauljenny said:


> :
> 
> :scared:
> Don't say we didn't warn you. !
> 
> We're flying back to Newcastle, for a funeral.
> That's north enough for us... Even in August.



Sorry to hear that x


----------



## moonshadow

rugbyken said:


> when we were there last week Ken there were so many cats around they must have fed on the rats there were dozens of them all along the track , there was a manhole on the first rd in by the river in the middle of the track



Would that not ensure your cassette contents went into the river?


----------



## kenspain

moonshadow said:


> Would that not ensure your cassette contents went into the river?



Yes it dose that is the outlet from the cleaning station but ever time the council  lock it so the lot that stay there break it open


----------



## carol

Got chucked off the field in Nerja this morning ... all very affable and no rush. I asked the cop if I had time to pack and he said yes, but not until tomorrow ... obviously all the hippy vans from the other field went too. That Cepsa garage was busy!


----------



## Deleted user 48797

*Moraira and Calpe*

We've been working up towards Moraira and campers have told us on the way that the police are moving vans off the carpark there.   Arrived yesterday to about half a dozen vans so we joined them. During the afternoon a local Brit drove his car up and told us to expect to be moved.   His villa overlooks the area and he recounted that the police came in at about 8pm daily and moved everyone on. So not wanting to move after dark we voluntarily relocated to the carpark behind Carrefour out of the town.   Also, I understand there is an official prohibition order against wilding at Calpe and campers, through hearsay,  have been fined on the spot if they stop on the roadside.


----------



## spigot

We’ll stay in Cullera a bit longer, wall to wall sunshine & 21deg forecast tomorrow!

Think we’re safe here, the police would have to move several 100 vans if they decided to Chuck us off.

Still haven’t found that poo dump, next time I see someone carrying a cassette I’ll follow them.


----------



## kenspain

Bigusdickus said:


> We've been working up towards Moraira and campers have told us on the way that the police are moving vans off the carpark there.   Arrived yesterday to about half a dozen vans so we joined them. During the afternoon a local Brit drove his car up and told us to expect to be moved.   His villa overlooks the area and he recounted that the police came in at about 8pm daily and moved everyone on. So not wanting to move after dark we voluntarily relocated to the carpark behind Carrefour out of the town.   Also, I understand there is an official prohibition order against wilding at Calpe and campers, through hearsay,  have been fined on the spot if they stop on the roadside.



There are many of these orders now so take care were you park up my son was saying they have not got round to put up any signs yet a lot of the beach carparks will be getting these signs as the summer starts :wave:


----------



## spigot

kenspain said:


> There are many of these orders now so take care were you park up my son was saying they have not got round to put up any signs yet a lot of the beach carparks will be getting these signs as the summer starts :wave:



The best thing to do, if unsure, is to ask at the local tourist office, although they’re  likely to direct you to a campsite, or ask a cop.

Most of the police are aware of “INSTRUCCION 08/V-74 de la DGT” which enables one to park on the highway unless there are signs to the contrary.


----------



## alcam

Positive note on travelling to Spain , for dog owners . Couple of very traditional bars I've visited over the years are now very perro friendly


----------



## Mobilvetta

maja07 said:


> Well....with all your travel experiences thought you'd know where to be....or not lol
> 20'C here on the costas.....we off to Seville for some culture next week as the warmth finally returns inland LOL......Maja



We're going to Seville either tomorrow or Saturday, have you got any recommendations as to were to stay please.


----------



## iampatman

Mobilvetta said:


> We're going to Seville either tomorrow or Saturday, have you got any recommendations as to were to stay please.



We’ve stopped here a couple of times, secure parking, pleasant 20min walk into the Centre. Can’t remember how much per night but it wasn’t outrageous. There’s hook up and showers.

37.362566, -5.994489

Enjoy Seville,

Pat


----------



## shortcircuit

iampatman said:


> We’ve stopped here a couple of times, secure parking, pleasant 20min walk into the Centre. Can’t remember how much per night but it wasn’t outrageous. There’s hook up and showers.
> 
> 37.362566, -5.994489
> 
> Enjoy Seville,
> 
> Pat



Excellent spot and the architecture in Seville is stunning.  The aires is in an area used for car transportation with car transporters coming in and loading/unloading.  Very secure and quite and would go back again.
Enjoy


----------



## Mobilvetta

iampatman said:


> We’ve stopped here a couple of times, secure parking, pleasant 20min walk into the Centre. Can’t remember how much per night but it wasn’t outrageous. There’s hook up and showers.
> 
> 37.362566, -5.994489
> 
> Enjoy Seville,
> 
> Pat



Thanks for the tip, I saw this on camper contact, but some of the reviews did not seem good, have you stayed here recently, never been to Seville is it fairly flat so we could cycle around it from this place.


----------



## shortcircuit

You will have no problems with your bikes as very flat.  Excellent bus into town from Aldi.


----------



## Mobilvetta

shortcircuit said:


> You will have no problems with your bikes as very flat.  Excellent bus into town from Aldi.



Thanks I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*Marina*



Mobilvetta said:


> We're going to Seville either tomorrow or Saturday, have you got any recommendations as to were to stay please.



Hi Mobil, we considered the above, as walkable into town but chose the Marina at Gelves. It's a bus ride into town but a very pleasant place to stay.....the parking is between the river and marina with great views. Very quiet at night...good bar on marina and others in local area. Maja


----------



## moonshadow

maja07 said:


> Hi Mobil, we considered the above, as walkable into town but chose the Marina at Gelves. It's a bus ride into town but a very pleasant place to stay.....the parking is between the river and marina with great views. Very quiet at night...good bar on marina and others in local area. Maja



We’ve stayed at both and would definitely go for the marina, we found the other a bit ‘rough’ and noisy - convenient for Aldi though


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*Aldi*



moonshadow said:


> We’ve stayed at both and would definitely go for the marina, we found the other a bit ‘rough’ and noisy - convenient for Aldi though



We called in at an Aldi very near the marina on our way in...probably 1/4 mile...if you needed shopping before you park up... Maja


----------



## spigot

How much is the marina these days? Last time we stayed at Puerto Guelves it was €10.

Also a word of warning- although it may have changed now. The last bus back from town was at 8.30pm, it cost €30 for a cab, broke my heart!


----------



## Deleted member 58274

spigot said:


> How much is the marina these days? Last time we stayed at Puerto Guelves it was €10.
> 
> Also a word of warning- although it may have changed now. The last bus back from town was at 8.30pm, it cost €30 for a cab, broke my heart!



I can imagine !!!  The marina is now 12.10....2.80 for EHU. We will catch a much earlier bus back LOL !! Maja


----------



## Mobilvetta

maja07 said:


> I can imagine !!!  The marina is now 12.10....2.80 for EHU. We will catch a much earlier bus back LOL !! Maja



Thanks Maja,  we have a scooter on board so it may be worth going into Seville on that if it's easy enough to park, just in case we missed the last bus, I have some friends stopping at the place that has also been recommended, it has car transporter picking up vans from there, I shall wait and see how they get on there tonight. We are staying at El Rocio tonight, don't know if you have visited this little gem, but we are loving it.


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*Bus*



Mobilvetta said:


> Thanks Maja,  we have a scooter on board so it may be worth going into Seville on that if it's easy enough to park, just in case we missed the last bus, I have some friends stopping at the place that has also been recommended, it has car transporter picking up vans from there, I shall wait and see how they get on there tonight. We are staying at El Rocio tonight, don't know if you have visited this little gem, but we are loving it.



Hi Mobil, the   "last bus " conversation was with someone else !!  Seville is good ...


----------



## carol

Hi all, parked up in the marina at Estepona - was here last year at the same time but blimey, so many more vans! Yesterday a guy from the fisherman’s place asked me to move back so they could park nearer and I heard “policia” mentioned ... I did of course but the whole car park is full of vans now!


----------



## spigot

*For Foodies visiting Cullera*

For any gourmets going to Cullera I can recommend the Nova Bolera at c/25 de Arbil No.57 where I tasted some of the best Calamares Romana in Spain & the cheapest.

They weren’t the ready battered frozen rings that some places dish up, I saw the guy slicing up a whole squid he then dusted the pieces in seasoned flour, deep fried & served them up with mayonnaise & lemon-DELICIOUS! & only €6 for a large portion.

The bar also serves a generous jar of draught  San Miguel.


----------



## Deleted member 58274

*Free Aires*

Hi folks...and Spiggy !!

Right, are now at this free Aires at this town. La Puebla de Cazalla..about 45 mins from Seville. It is a facility payed for by the local community. It has free hook up, showers etc and the local town is very authentic....Maja


----------



## Canalsman

Thanks for the information. I'll add it to the POIs


----------



## rugbyken

that looks good maj we have been twice to Osuna a few miles east of you it looks a dump at the aire in the eroski supermarket  carpark under the hospital but when you walk into the town centre it’s amazing the duke of the region owned the rights to wool production in spain and 700 years ago this was the most prosperous town almost every other building was a palace convent or monastery,


----------



## alcam

Weather getting summerlike in the sherry region .
Few nights in Sanlucar , garage on the way out of town with emptying facilities is now shut down .
Went to Rota , absolutely rammed . No idea why anyone would stop there .
El Puerto has a few vans dotted round the various spots . I'm parked at beach on my own . Must be the smell


----------



## spigot

maja07 said:


> Hi folks...and Spiggy !!
> 
> Right, are now at this free Aires at this town. La Puebla de Cazalla..about 45 mins from Seville. It is a facility payed for by the local community. It has free hook up, showers etc and the local town is very authentic....Maja




I’ll have some of that Maja, but right now it’s quite hot here in Javea, 20/21deg forecast for rest of this week.

Got here on Sunday, took one look at the “Motorhome Ghetto” at the old fairground where they were jammed in like sardines, then found a quiet spot 2 roads back from the beach.

I don’t know why some people bother, it must be the Sheep instinct.


----------



## spigot

alcam said:


> Positive note on travelling to Spain , for dog owners . Couple of very traditional bars I've visited over the years are now very perro friendly






Looks like the dogs around here are not even allowed a pee!


----------



## alcam

spigot said:


> View attachment 69639
> 
> Looks like the dogs around here are not even allowed a pee!



Indeed . Spain still a wee bit old fashioned when it comes to animals but things are changing .
Vet treatment is , in my experience , much more thorough and , at least , half the price .


----------



## rugbyken

we came down from aquilas to villaricos today almost every bay had campers in them , now on the beach at vilaricos there are a dozen vans the manhole that used to be padlocked now has a wc block over it left open providing water etc lovely spot as always strolled into town had a couple of beers but trying to locate an ATM is proving a little challenging will move on to garrucha in a couple of days and try there


----------



## sinner

rugbyken said:


> we came down from aquilas to villaricos today almost every bay had campers in them , now on the beach at vilaricos there are a dozen vans the manhole that used to be padlocked now has a wc block over it left open providing water etc lovely spot as always strolled into town had a couple of beers but trying to locate an ATM is proving a little challenging will move on to garrucha in a couple of days and try there



I’m in Garrucha just now, lovely, few vans but I did note most of the bars cafes are still closed I presume for the winter.... weather great


----------



## spigot

By the sound of it, things are getting out of hand at these big gatherings or ‘motorhome ghettos’ as I call them.

I am now staying at one of my favourite bolt holes on the Costa Blanca, a little known marina car park (free) slightly off the beaten track, very quiet with only one other van here, a Spanish Hymer.

The locals don’t glare at me, they smile & say ‘Ola’, if we want to sit out, we take our chairs a short walk to the harbour or a nearby sheltered beach.

All the usual facilities at the marina, even showers.

We’ll stay here for a few days & then wander down the coast looking for other quiet, uncrowded spots.


----------



## spigot

Sunrise over the marina & harbour 7.39am.

I’ve broken a wild camping rule here, been here 12 days & don’t seem to be in the mood to move on.

But Hey!, why not? The weather is better here near Alicante than it is in the far south.

And the natives are extremely friendly insomuch as a port fisherman dropped a bag in the van last week, I took a peek, a small octopus!, I thanked the bloke profusely as I’ve seen these at €20 per kilo.

I also noticed that it was still moving, when the guy was out of sight I popped it back in the water off the rocks & after a couple of minutes it recovered & swam away.

That was my good deed done for the day.


----------



## spigot

*The Rain in Spain?*



Hasn’t stopped raining here today. But mustn’t grumble, first for 2 months.


----------

